# New Video Showcases Updated Floriani Total Control U Digitizing Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A recently released video provides a quick look at what’s new in Total Control U, the updated version of Floriani Software’s popular digitizing program offered by Floriani Commercial. It showcases a spectrum of new features developed in response to users’ requests. 

A tool for making buttonholes and the upgraded Auto Digitizing Wizard, as well as a host of new features are shown in action. You’ll see how Total Control U enables you to pull artwork from anywhere on your computer, easily select hoops, and fit a design to a hoop with the click of your mouse. 

The video also introduces added tools for embossing and enhanced features such as single continuous-line stippling and the ability to change spacing in between motifs. It further demonstrates new lettering helps including a special menu with fonts especially suited to monogramming and complementary decorations, vertical baseline paths, and the ability to put letters above, below and centered on a single circle, at the same time.

Visit Floriani Embroidery and Quilting to see how Total Control U’s new platform combines with larger viewing areas and redesigned toolbars and menus for intuitive, easy digitizing with a click of a heading and customizing/fine-tuning in a property box. The new version is free to all current owners of Floriani Total Control.

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

